# Water meter problem



## tudorwin (Dec 28, 2015)

Hello. We own a place 3 kilometers from the nearest small village, in the campo. When we bought our home in Granada Spain the water was already connected to our property. 
Our problem is our water meter is on the edge of the village. 3 Kilometers away from our property. meaning we are responsible for the pipe from the meter to our property. Is there any law in Spain saying the meter should be near the house, or can the waterboard Gestagua put it anywhere they want. Any help would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

They can put it where they want - in my experience.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Do you own the land it traverses on that 3km?

If not I would be a little concerned about activity of third parties e.g. JCB drivers and folk making new entrances to land.and heavy vehicles crushing the pipe. You can lose a lot of water before you get to the off valve at the meter. I presume there is one at the meter?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Get pipe the correct size & 2 connectors , straight , elbows , whatever is correct.
Remove meter & replace with pipe & connectors. Position & install meter where you want it as close to your property as possible without it being within the property. 
Job done. & yes you can do it live, might get a bit wet but......
Done it a few times & another , for irrigation this time, to do with a friend in the new year.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The problem with doing it yourself is that the 'meter readers' won't know where to find it and may kick up a stink.

I know you can take readings and send them in but sometimes it's not convenient.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

We had problems in the past , 

If your water company considers the pipe work after the meter as your private water main , they may not allow you to move the meter,

When our private pipe line leaked we had to pay for the wasted water and for a digger / plumber to fix it !

To add to that people tapping into it for free water , at least for them !

Best to ask the water company if you can move the meter ( as some have lead seals , or other anti tamper devices )

good luck !

Ps , we gave up in the end and I ran a new pipe and now use cheap clean agricultural water ( dont drink it though !)

Cheers Tony


----------



## tudorwin (Dec 28, 2015)

My thanks to all of you for your help & advice. I feel a further explanation of the circumstances might help explain my predicament. We do not own the land over which the water pipe travels. about 1 meter under ground. The pipe was put in by the builder from whom, we bought the house about 8 or 9 years ago. Presumably he obtained permission from the 2-3 land owners before hand.
Our problem is about 6 months ago a local council employee, dug down & either by accident or design found our water pipe. Then tapped into it running a new pipe to the school/public playing/football field. That is surrounded by small young trees. Meaning my last water bill was over 500 euros. The water company Gestaqua want nothing to do with it. Saying it is my problem after the water meter. Also there are 2 or 3 land owners who's land the the pipe runs through. I wonder how long before one of them either breaks it by accident or just taps into it. 
Another reason I am concerned. is a few years ago when we enquired about the possibility replacing our solar panels/batteries, with a mains electricity supply from the village. We were quoted about 70,000 euros But told that the 2 houses enroute to us could also tap into our electricity. Meaning once again we are paying everybody's bills. Please tell me there are laws against this.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You need to issue a denuncia against the council for the illegal pipe installation with the Guardia civil as well as the council themselves using the Hojas de reclamación. 
& as all the pipework after the meter is yours , chopped off the installed pipe. If you haven't done do it immediately. 
Then also attend the water biard office & use the 'hojas de reclamación for an official complaint. 
Me personally I¡d just install a meter cupboard as near to the property as possible , then if you can do it your self remove meter, install straight connecter , reposition meter in new cupboard , job done. I wouldn't even ask .If they aren't interested then neither would I be. 
If you can't do it yourself find a tame plumber. Once done , anyone asks , you thought the water board had done it.


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

Regarding the possibility of mains electric.

70k sounds a lot but if it is say 3km and they have to put in pylons and install a transformer it may be about right. People can tap into the overhead for free electric-a Spanish neighbour had his well working like that for several years, however you wouldn't be paying for it unless they connected between your electric meter outside your house and your house. You would see the connection.

What might be an idea is to approach any neighbours and see if they would contribute to the cost formally of mains electric. As an aside, I still find it amusing that you the customer get billed for their infrastructure! If you have problems knowing who owns the properties , make friends with your village alcalde -he will know .


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

yes this is why no one will usually ày o have it installed as anyone else in between can then just apply to electric board for a supply , & get it, --& you've paid for the infrastructure!!


----------

